# المنتدى منتدى الكابلات Cables Section قسم منتجات (DITS Production)  والاول في العالم cable 1616 usb and rj45 2in1

## MALPINSSA



----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك    اخي حميد

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------

